# Hypalon grips.....



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

On mudhole when your looken at the hypalon grips i no the 12'' is the legnth but when it says 11/16 is that inside diameter? Also whats the outside diameter of that stuff.....im builden a calstar and im lookin for that very thin grip look

thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

The problem that you have is that it will expand when your fitting it. The butt will be larger then the top. 
What I do if some needs a "custom fit" is to shape it in my lathe. You can get some really good shapes doing that way.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

When you say you're looking for that "very thin grip look", are you talking about the grip that's on surf rods? Light weight and not much thicker than the blank itself. If so, you may want to try cork tape or the x-wrap shrink tubing.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks guys....

I got a lathe but its at home, and it would definitly give me a sweet shape, i would have to wait till thanksgiving though when i come home from college to do it.....how do you shape them???stick them on a dowel then put them on the lathe?


the thin grip isnt like cork grips, its just a really thin EVA or hypalon, just a more custom look and i think the only way to get it may be to custom shape them

thanks,
Jeff


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you're shaping hypalon, so that it's really thin, I'd start on the dowel, but finish with it mounted on the blank. The reason for this is that hypalon will stretch some and the outer diameter will change after mounted on the blank. Also, the ID will stretch up to 200% (so if you're trying to go over a 0.95" blank, you can go as small as 0.50" ID on the hypalon).


----------

